# Brake Upgrade Suggestion



## LKC05350Z (Mar 13, 2005)

Well, 1 more month before my touring edition arrives after already waiting 90 days and now have decided after purchasing the 35th anniv wheels I have to upgrade the brakes. So, looking for some insight. I have been looking at the AP racing brakes. They also seem to be cheaper $ then brembo. Would I be better off buying the AP brakes and having the Nissan dealer install or have Nissan upgrade to Brembo if at all possible? Can you upgrade to Brembo? Any good brake shops in Houston? Anything else I should be aware of trying to make this upgrade? Do I have to worry about the ABS or anything else i.e., brake lines, misc parts ect? How about rotor selection? Really just purchasing for looks not performance that will just be the added benefit. Any recommended websites for purchasing? Thanks!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yes you can have a Nissan dealer install the brembos


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

What are your plans for the car? If you plan to be doing auto cross with the car then maybe upgrading the breaks with an aftermarket kit is a good idea. However if you are doing it just for looks, get the brembos and they should be covered under your warrenty that way... plus you can work that cost into your financing.

my $0.02


----------



## LKC05350Z (Mar 13, 2005)

BlackoutSpecV said:


> What are your plans for the car? If you plan to be doing auto cross with the car then maybe upgrading the breaks with an aftermarket kit is a good idea. However if you are doing it just for looks, get the brembos and they should be covered under your warrenty that way... plus you can work that cost into your financing.
> 
> my $0.02


So, your saying that Nissan would offer a Brembo upgrade @ the dealership? I don't see anything about that on the website. Big question is how much are we talking? Hell, the only diff between a LOADED touring & 35th is about $1200. I would have to imagine the brakes cost much more then that.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I think it's somewhere around 2000 dollars all in all


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

asleepz said:


> Yes you can have a Nissan dealer install the brembos


Why not spend the same amount and get a much better brake system like Stoptech or any of the others? It will cost more then 2k by the way.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

JAMESZ said:


> Why not spend the same amount and get a much better brake system like Stoptech or any of the others? It will cost more then 2k by the way.


As I said, if he is going to track the car this is a good idea. However there will be no street benifits, well not $2k+ worth of benifits =)


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

for a street car, the Stoptechs would be overkill. I bet you could find a used set of Brembos at a decent price from someone who did upgrade. And I'd suggust doing the brake install yourself, it's an easy job. Save a lot of $$$.


----------



## pa55 (Jun 5, 2005)

do it yourself on a 05? does this effect warranty? 

....i am noob to forum...


----------



## LKC05350Z (Mar 13, 2005)

pa55 said:


> do it yourself on a 05? does this effect warranty?
> 
> ....i am noob to forum...


Talked with the local dealer and they informed me that you CAN NOT upgrade to Brembo brakes. Soooooo, I had the dealer locate a 35th anv model and picked it up last Friday. Tired of waiting and decided it was more cost efficient for me to go with that particular model instead of making those mods myself.


----------



## pa55 (Jun 5, 2005)

:thumbup: 

can't go wrong with a 35th anniv. 

congratulations on the new car!


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

Good call, no reason to buy a new car and not get what you want.


----------

